# swans



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Has anyone heard if they drew, I know monday is the day but I was thinking we should know today?


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Have not heard....


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Nothing yet, Monday at the latest.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

just got an email - Successful


----------



## duckkilla (Feb 19, 2008)

6 years and i have drawn once. One freaking tag in six years.


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

Unsuccessful for me


----------



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

Just got my email confirmation. 

Result is successful.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

successful again!!!!!


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

unsuccesful :evil:


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

SUCCESSFUL!!! I'm finally starting a streak of drawing after all those years of not drawing


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

The wife and I drew. I have downed plenty in my day, but this will be her first try so we will see how it goes. Hoping to get all 3 kids out for the hunt as well.


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Third year in a row without drawing. Unsuccessful again. I used to draw nearly every other year. My hunting buddy drew a tag for the second time in two years. Good thing I mounted the last big swan I shot 4 years ago. Maybe it's my last . . . . On the big plus side, my 14-year old daughter did draw a tag so we'll have a lot of fun going after the big bird for her!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

successful! this is my first year of putting in for a permit.


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

First year for me as well and a big successful draw as well. This will be my 13th year in the marsh, the first chasing the big white birds.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

843337 210 SWAN UNSUCCESSFUL

Major bummer. At least I will get a bonus point this year.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Appl # Hunt # Result
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
843619 210 SWAN _* SUCCESSFUL *_for hunt 210 GREAT SALT LAKE VICINITY

For the first time in EIGHT years, I drew a swan permit. FINALLY! This would have been the ninth year in a row skunked if I had not.
That makes twice in 15 years of applying. The first time I didn't manage to kill one, the second I did. Here is to hoping that I can get 2 out of 3. Over the last eight years I have had well over 1000 swans IN RANGE during the season, a couple of hundred in ONE day, and have not had a permit to shoot one. So this year I probably won't get within 200 yards of one. :wink:

Looks like I better use some of my plastic corrugate to make MYSELF some swan dekes this year. lol
Oh and as far as making them edible goes, I skinned the last one, stuffed it like a turkey and cooked it long and slow with honey butter basting, in a bag, until it fell off the bones. YUMMY!


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Big Unsuccessful for me -)O(-


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Unsuccessful for my son and I


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

successful for me and my 12 year old daughter. can't wait to decoy them in at 20 yards and let her pound one.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Unsuccessful for my 11 year old and I. I would hope with a point each we should draw next year. Good luck to all of you who drew out!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got another tag this year.weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.Now i will have to go buy a duck stamp and go out for my swan.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I finally scored a tag after a 3 year drought! Lookin' forward to this one.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I got another tag this year.weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.Now i will have to go buy a duck stamp and go out for my swan.


Yep now you have some REAL motivation to overcome that ball injury, and get out in the marsh.

I mean ANKLE injury you got PLAYING ball, what are you guys THINKING about. :twisted:


----------



## rooster2000 (Oct 9, 2008)

successful two years in a row


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

UN :evil: 
First time in 5 years without a tag. My luck has run out. :|


----------



## troutman (Mar 11, 2009)

Unsuccessful for me


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Unsuccessful. At least next years draw I'll have a preference point.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Tex, you can expect my swan by Hanukkah for mounting.


----------



## needsomehuntn (Sep 24, 2007)

Unsuccessful for me, but my nephew and nephew's friend both drew their first tags so at least I get to take them out and watch.


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

No tag for me this year, Put in for eight years on swans this is only my second year not getting a tag! It seems that a lot of guys did not draw this year, seems like the group applications made a differece in the way tags were "randomly" drawn. and spread out. In my opinion any ways


----------



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

no tag. for me some things never change!


----------



## Dmonhuntr (Nov 11, 2008)

i got my thrid in a row but have yet to shoot at one no decent shot that i was safe at taking but haven't huntd much last two years


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

both me and my brother got tags this year. This is the first year ever we have both drawn out together. everybody else I know didnt draw out though.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I got another tag this year.weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.Now i will have to go buy a duck stamp and go out for my swan.
> ...


You bet im going to do every thing I can to get out there and to get my ankle heeled to.Im going to fine out more about how my anke is going on thuresday and I will be asking if I can go hunting this yeaHope I get good news.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Ask about a fiberglass cast with the walking sole. I had a friend get one of those one year because he couldn't seem to stay away from water and had his plaster cast replaced twice before the doctor gave in and put the FG on him. Not sure they even still do those, that was many years ago, but if it is still done, it might be an option. Much more rigid and supportive than a boot, and water won't hurt it.

Good luck whatever else happens.


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Got the big UN for the 3rd year in a row.


----------



## duckkilla (Feb 19, 2008)

Do they actually do points for swans i know there is a spot for them but i haven't drawn in 4 years and i dont have any points. I would think that if i had 4 points i would draw do they do it like the big game points? I am lost.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckkilla said:


> Do they actually do points for swans i know there is a spot for them but i haven't drawn in 4 years and i dont have any points. I would think that if i had 4 points i would draw do they do it like the big game points? I am lost.


This is the first year doing points for swans.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> Ask about a fiberglass cast with the walking sole. I had a friend get one of those one year because he couldn't seem to stay away from water and had his plaster cast replaced twice before the doctor gave in and put the FG on him. Not sure they even still do those, that was many years ago, but if it is still done, it might be an option. Much more rigid and supportive than a boot, and water won't hurt it.
> 
> Good luck whatever else happens.


Thanks I will see if they still do them.Im going to find out more info this thursday when i go back.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Appl # Hunt # Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
844884 210 SWAN SUCCESSFUL for hunt 210 GREAT SALT LAKE VICINITY 


First time putting in and I drew who would have thunk it........  Now I just have to drive 5 hours to shoot a bird...........


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Me and the kids got another tag. I guess that means we'll be picking up all the trash on unit 1A again!  If any of you guys are heading out that way again this year, let me know so we can say hi.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well imagine our surprise when the DNR called today, seems they keep back 20 tags for errors or some such reason and before season they distribute them to the next names in the draw. My buddy, his daughter, and I were next on the list. After we accepted them; our tags are in the mail. Looks like I'll be chasing them after all.


----------

